# bamboo flooring durability?



## curapa

How would you guys rate the durability of the bamboo flooring? I have heard it scratches easy and its too soft for big dogs, is this true?


----------



## curapa

Nevermind, I found what I needed to know with a search.:thumbsup:


----------



## dougchips

Hey, post your search results I am going with cork or bamboo in my dining room.


----------



## send_it_all

I have installed owner-supplied bamboo engineered flooring in two seperate homes and it was pure garbage. High heels, moving furniture, pets..etc. will destroy bamboo in seconds.


----------



## 4yanx

send_it_all said:


> I have installed owner-supplied bamboo engineered flooring in two seperate homes and it was pure garbage. High heels, moving furniture, pets..etc. will destroy bamboo in seconds.


A year ago, a client INSISTED on bamboo in her dining room. I strongly suggested something else but, no. Installed, it looked great. A year later and it looks like hell from really not that much use, and the owner wants it yanked and replaced. Mo for me!


----------



## gideond

The problem with bamboo is that there are so many cheap versions of it out there. There are some brands that are well made out of good hard material and have about 7-8 coats of acrylic aluminum oxide enhanced poly on them. The cheaper stuff is made from much softer bamboo and has maybe two or three coats of a cheap poly on it. A decent bamboo generally runs from $6-$8 a square foot. Check out Bamtex for a decent one.


----------



## Floordude

Old growth is hard, but with the demand, a lot of soft new growth bamboo is making it's way to the US market.


----------



## dougchips

Floordude said:


> Old growth is hard, but with the demand, a lot of soft new growth bamboo is making it's way to the US market.


How do you tell them apart?


----------



## Floordude

Looking at the cells, under magnification. New growth has thicker/bigger cells and less dense.

The fingernail test works pretty good to get an idea of the wood and finish hardness.


----------



## Floorwizard

Teregren has a good product.
They actually grow them and harvest instead of plucking from the wild.

If you want a real hard bamboo, check out their Synergy line.

But even the best made Bamboo will only be as hard as a Maple or so....


----------



## dougchips

Florcraft said:


> Teregren has a good product.
> They actually grow them and harvest instead of plucking from the wild.
> 
> If you want a real hard bamboo, check out their Synergy line.
> 
> But even the best made Bamboo will only be as hard as a Maple or so....


........and maple is how many times harder than oak?

I was in HD the other day (long story) and I looked at their bamboo flooring and tried the finger nail test. The poly on the surface was so hard that I could not make a mark. Are there any other ways to see if it is old growth without bringing a microscope?


----------



## Floordude

dougchips said:


> Are there any other ways to see if it is old growth without bringing a microscope?



No...


----------



## Floorwizard

> I was in HD the other day (long story) and I looked at their bamboo flooring and tried the finger nail test. The poly on the surface was so hard that I could not make a mark. Are there any other ways to see if it is old growth without bringing a microscope?


Maybe you could snag a piece...


----------



## send_it_all

There is also an obvious difference between a fingernail test and a 200 pound person sitting and sliding in and out from the table on a dining room chair.


----------



## Wolverine-Eric

Pocket Microscope... $10.99 at Radio Shack!

http://www.radioshack.com/sm-more-p...r-the-illuminated-microscope--pi-2179604.html


----------



## Floorwizard

send_it_all said:


> There is also an obvious difference between a fingernail test and a 200 pound person sitting and sliding in and out from the table on a dining room chair.



Yea....if the fingernail damages it, then imagine what the chair will do....


----------



## bonnie0715

Bamboo floors have become a very popular trend these days. Bamboo flooring durability has been one component of that popularity. Another reason is bamboo floors stunning appearance and ability to give the consumer a really unique floor. Many consumers are also choosing bamboo due to its environmental benefit. It is very fast growing and can be harvested from the same plant in 3-5 years.


----------



## gideond

Some updated info on Bamboo. Evidently the market is booming and according to my industry sources this means the quality it going downhill. The Chinese manufacturers have been pumping their plants full of pesticides and growth agents to increase the product yield. This eliminates some of the major benefits of bamboo. Let's not forget that the construction process in China isn't closely regulated and the adhesives they use as a result contain some very harmful chemicals, like formaldehyde. So much for going green. Bamboo isn't quite the green product the industry makes it out to be.


----------



## Floorwizard

I guess your kinda right. Maybe not as green as slicing the bamboo right up and sticking it on the floor, but still sustainable without a doubt.


----------



## ALCbuilding

So, does anybody know about the durability of the Bamboo flooring sold at Home Depot specifically. I ask because I am about to install 1500 Sq Ft that the Home Owner already bought. This is the stuff in the green box that is solid 5/8" nail-down. Seemed pretty decent to me at first sight but didn't really check too closely


----------

